# Drugstore Woodturner



## Mike Jones (Nov 13, 2013)

Here are a few things that I regularly use and appreciate in my shop....(not from the craft store)

Picture (1)

I quit cutting up tee shirts for applicator rags years ago and started using these 'bandages'. Shown are 4 x 4 8 ply gauze sponges. They come packaged like a sliced bread loaf, 200 count to the package....about $15 ....a shipment lasts me a year or more. I like the uniformity, the lint-free, and small mess. Lots of online vendors.



 

Picture (2)

Turners typically use small amounts of finish at a time. A tablespoon of WOP, for example could cover a 12" bowl. Every time the container of finish is opened, it is exposed to the air and the polymerization process takes off, and the finish begins to skin over and turn to gel. There are solutions to storing the unused portions to keep them fresh, but none prevents air contact with each opening and closing. I got tired of losing half or more of each quart container and went to this system. 

Shown here are "Catheter Syringes". the push-pin in the end allows me to squeeze the air out of the syringe, and the finish keeps this way indefinitely.

If you make your own wiping varnishes, the graduations are very helpful in keeping the proportions exact. About Two Bucks apiece, reusable, many online med. supply vendors.


 

Picture (3)

These things that look like Texas Trojans, are called "finger cots". I keep a baggy of them with my CA glue supply, and slip one (or two) on almost every time I use that glue. Not only keeps me from getting glued to my work, my britches aren't all stiff from wiping my fingers off on them any more. About $6 for 144...
available online with some free shipping....many medical supply vendors.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> View attachment 34745
> 
> Picture (3)
> 
> ...



Mike Mike Mike...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2013)

where do you get those gauze pads?? not only is that a great idea to apply finish they are cheap and the rate at which my kids are crashing their bikes, falling over each other rough housin, and the like I could use a cheap source for those things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 13, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> where do you get those gauze pads?? not only is that a great idea to apply finish they are cheap and the rate at which my kids are crashing their bikes, falling over each other rough housin, and the like I could use a cheap source for those things!



The last batch I got are "Curity" brand from Atlantic Medical Supply, but if you google "gauze sponges" you might find any one of a dozen or so suppliers. These are non-sterile bandages and might not the best choice for direct application to an open wound.


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 13, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike Mike Mike...



I figured that if Kevin could forgive the dog for the bite, he could forgive me poking a little fun back at him!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2013)

What a bunch of great tips! Thank you.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks! I really like that catheter idea, I recon you could just squeeze a little out on your rag as need, great idea.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2013)

Those are some good tips, Mike!

Those gauze pads are generally referred to as '4x4s' in medical circles. For any of you who are friends with folks who work in an OR or surgery center, you can probably get 'ray techs' from them... There's an amazing amount of stuff thrown away in every surgery case. The only difference between what you're buying and the raytechs is the latter has a little blue string running through one side that shows up on X-ray... So that they can be seen when we leave them inside somebody. OR towels and sponges are also useful around the shop too, and they're thrown away in bulk everyday even through they not used during a case.

I get boxes of latex gloves(non sterile) for applying finish, dye, and CA... Same idea as the Texas prophylactics, but better coverage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2013)

Moderate yourself Keller, LOL, double post. ha ha ha.


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2013)

It was so brilliant he felt the need to post it twice.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry folks(thanks, Scott)... We've got some internet/wifi issues tonight, so I couldn't tell that it had posted.

Henry, I wish I could get my local hospital admin to recognize my brilliance... Probably hard for him to see since he keeps his head up his (moderated for you, Greg)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 14, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Those are some good tips, Mike!
> 
> Those gauze pads are generally referred to as '4x4s' in medical circles. For any of you who are friends with folks who work in an OR or surgery center, you can probably get 'ray techs' from them... There's an amazing amount of stuff thrown away in every surgery case. The only difference between what you're buying and the raytechs is the latter has a little blue string running through one side that shows up on X-ray... So that they can be seen when we leave them inside somebody. OR towels and sponges are also useful around the shop too, and they're thrown away in bulk everyday even through they not used during a case.
> 
> I get boxes of latex gloves(non sterile) for applying finish, dye, and CA... Same idea as the Texas prophylactics, but better coverage.



Doc, I wear surgery masks in place of dust masks, wear scrubs (bottoms) on occasion, and find many uses for tongue suppressors as well. (sanding sticks, burnishing sticks and stir sticks) I've used a borrowed stethoscope to listen to my headstock bearings too! Maybe I'm just a wanna-be!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent idea sir! I'm running low on my used sock rags. (clean n non stinky) Thanx for sharing!!!


----------



## healeydays (Nov 14, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Those are some good tips, Mike!
> 
> Those gauze pads are generally referred to as '4x4s' in medical circles. For any of you who are friends with folks who work in an OR or surgery center, you can probably get 'ray techs' from them... There's an amazing amount of stuff thrown away in every surgery case. The only difference between what you're buying and the raytechs is the latter has a little blue string running through one side that shows up on X-ray... So that they can be seen when we leave them inside somebody.



Yup, can vouch for that. Had an appendix perforate a number of years ago and there was a problem once they sowed me up. Took an xray and guess what they found? Never even got an "I'm sorry", but hear he "retired" early...

Mike B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome. I keep paper towels in the shop (who doesn't?), I prefer the select a size and I cut the roll in half on the Bandsaw so when I take a piece I end up with a piece about 6x6 which is plenty 85% of the time. Saves a lot of paper. Gonna build a stubby holder for it soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 18, 2013)

Good tips and ideas.
If you have regular syringes you can fill one with WD40 (or your choice of oil) for reaching tight areas and not have oil blown everwhere from an aerosol can. You will need the largest diameter needle they sell for the oil to go through easily.


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 21, 2013)

You can also go to a feed store and ask for 10cc and 20cc syringes. (used for giving shots to livestock).


----------

